# Hunting lease in lee county



## BRIAN1 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am looking for a small tract of land in Lee County or Terrell County. It would probally be 4 hunters at the most. If you have anything available, please send me a pm. Thanks in advance.

Brian1


----------



## GGreenway (Sep 15, 2010)

Good Luck!  I recently moved to Leesburg and would have never figured it would be this hard to find a lease around here.  Here it is hunting season and I still haven't found a place.  I'm even willing to pay thousands.  I hope you some property


----------



## Ballplayer (Sep 15, 2010)

Most land around here is Plantations or foriegn owned tracts of property with its hunting for owners and friends. What is privately held is usely for family and friends also, there is some"leased"out and its holders (businesses )have held them for many years (business write-offs ). Many locals go quite a distance from here to lease hunt.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am all to familiar with those scenarios being from albany. I want to avoid the long traveling if possible.


----------



## Buckfever (Sep 17, 2010)

Brian1 a man just posted some land for lease in Terrel & Webster county in land for lease on here today. Maybe one of his post will be what ya'll are looking for.


----------

